# Write like a Hittite: home-made Cuneiform A Script



## Gordon Doherty (Oct 2, 2019)

While abroad in Turkey on a research trip, I was lucky enough to visit the Museum of Anatolian Civilizations, which houses a huge collection of Hittite tablets. 










I was struck by just how detailed and beautiful these artefacts were. So much so that I decided to try my hand at a very basic piece of Hittite writing. In this vid I give a light intro to the writing and language of their day, then get stuck into some home-made scripting that you can try as well 






Anyone out there an experienced cuneiform a-scripter? I'd be interested to hear or see of the technique used.

Also, if you enjoyed this vid, have a look at my website www.gordondoherty.co.uk for further Hittite articles and news.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 2, 2019)

That was interesting, actually. 

Btw, I also have a map of the same model of Ancient Rome on my study wall, too.


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Oct 25, 2019)

Brian G Turner said:


> That was interesting, actually.
> 
> Btw, I also have a map of the same model of Ancient Rome on my study wall, too.


Haha - the map and other photos and artwork are helpful when my eyes are tired from gazing at a screen!


----------

